# Stilts vs ladders



## bobbyrayhull (Mar 19, 2012)

As a professional I am always trying to safely speed up my production and make my life easier. In regards to this matter I have been debating whether it is better to haul a ladder around a room/house as I am cutting along the top of the wall or would it be better to use a pair of stilts and just do all of the upper cutting in one go. Is there anything I am not thinking about or is this a good idea. I am a little on the shorter side (5'9") and I use a 6" or 4" ladder when I am doing the upper part of the wall and figure that a pair of stilts would be better for 8' or even 10' walls (most of what I deal with)! Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

bobbyrayhull said:


> As a professional I am always trying to safely speed up my production and make my life easier. In regards to this matter I have been debating whether it is better to haul a ladder around a room/house as I am cutting along the top of the wall or would it be better to use a pair of stilts and just do all of the upper cutting in one go. Is there anything I am not thinking about or is this a good idea. I am a little on the shorter side (5'9") and I use a 6" or 4" ladder when I am doing the upper part of the wall and figure that a pair of stilts would be better for 8' or even 10' walls (most of what I deal with)! Thank you for your help in advance!


We use stilts on comm work and new construction when walls are different color use ladder on repaints


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I use the bench for rooms w/ furniture, (of course I only weigh 148lbs)

If the space is empty I use a small scaffold

I find these allow a longer reach and require less moving than a ladder


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a set of stilts but i hardly ever use them anymore. On new construction i walk on a five gal bucket or a step up scaffold. On rugs a four footer. The stilts were good for taping walls up to spray popcorn ceilings but i haven't seen any popcorn jobs in years.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use step ladders and the bakers like HQP. Never tried the stilts, always afraid of someone taking a tumble.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Stilts aren't approved by OSHA. I've plastered and have used stilts, and I am 5'9" - and I can go up to 8.5' high ceilings, but get the heebie jeebies going any higher than that. One fall off of stilts - and you're screwed! Not to mention, the amount of time getting those things onand off, and I would think you'd need at least one whole floor worth of rooms to justify their use.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

been some discussion on stilts before. If you can get the search engine to work, you may be able to learn more


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought some stilts years ago for the same purpose, still afraid to use them.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

You need to do enough work with one color. They don't work well or safely when you need drops on the floor. When the situation is right there great but most of the time just sit around. 
A tip for putting them on and off is to use a six foot step and set the stilts against and use the step to put them on.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

You need space too. If there's any crap lying around on the floor or furniture - power cords, etc... then you can get in trouble quickly.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

i like using stilts. watch out for bunched up areas in the drop cloth or you may find yourself with the wrong end of the stilts pointing up.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

iv'e used stilts to put up wallpaper border on new hotel contstruction,other than that they are pretty much designated for taping/finishing on commercial jobs.most of my cutting is done off a 3',5' step or small rolling scaffold.


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have built in stilts....lol...not really, I'm 6'3'' and I have long arms. I know a painter that uses stilts for cutting in the top of the wall. I think it would waste time to put them on, cut around the top of the room and then take them back off to cut in the rest.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I love them. If its a large enough space it can be worthwhile. Commercal is a nobrainer and residential is based on the space I don't have a problem getting them on and off - just lean against a wall. Pick your feet up when you walk and keep your workspace clean and you can roll.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

very much agree about the clean workspace


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I use all of the above 4 foot, 6 foot ladder, scaffold and stilts. I mostly use stilts for new construction but the small liberty scaffolding works just as well and doesn't hurt my ankles!


----------

